

Brazilian who turned 126 years old last week could be oldest living person - spking
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/southamerica/brazil/10968734/Brazilian-who-turned-126-years-old-last-week-could-be-oldest-living-person.html

======
seanflyon
They want to use carbon dating on a person that is still alive... that's not
how it works. Carbon dating measures how much the carbon 14 is left in you
because it decays and goes away if not replaced by new carbon 14. Carbon 14 is
created in the upper atmosphere and absorbed by plants. What it really
measures is the period of time since the last plants you ate died.

